# El amplificador  de mi carro no suena.....



## herfox (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello a todos, soy nuevo en esto

tengo un amplificador puch de 1000w para bajos *QU*e no suena....lo unico que hice fue re*E*mpla*Z*ar uno *QU*e se descompuso, por cierto tuve que ar*R*eglar las salidas de rca de mi estereo alpine pues al parecer tambien se da*Ñ*aron, conecte el nuevo ampli igual a como estaba el otro pero no suena, cambie los cables de rca nuevos, me podrian decir si tengo que revisar algo mas

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Si , ¿ Los Fusibles ? 

Saludos !


----------



## herfox (Jul 24, 2012)

ya los revise todos, tengo uno que viene de la bateria de buen calibre y llega a una caja de fusibles y todos estan bien,, el filamento esta entero no esta roto compro unos fusibles?


----------



## spookandres (Jul 24, 2012)

Estimado, Lo primero chequear Fusibles como le comentaban, luego ver si estan llegando los 12V en el conector positivo, y los 12V del conector marcado como REM. Enciende alguna Luz el ampli, o no hace nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2012)

herfox dijo:


> ya los revise todos, tengo uno que viene de la bateria de buen calibre y llega a una caja de fusibles y todos estan bien,, el filamento esta entero no esta roto compro unos fusibles?



¿ Posees multímetro ?
¿ Sabes como comprobar un fusible ?
¿ Sabes medir la tensión de alimentación del amplificador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Digamos que hay que revisar los fusibles del automovil y los del amplificador


----------



## herfox (Jul 24, 2012)

ok no sabia como medir los 12v, los revisare los de lo fusibles y tambien los del rem y les comentare mas tarde 

gracias

y si prende el led del ampli pero no muy intenso





spookandres dijo:


> Estimado, Lo primero chequear Fusibles como le comentaban, luego ver si estan llegando los 12V en el conector positivo, y los 12V del conector marcado como REM. Enciende alguna Luz el ampli, o no hace nada?






si prende el led, pero no muy intenso


----------



## moverar (Jul 24, 2012)

Mi experiencia me dice que deberías retirar los traafos con núcleo toroidal (con cuidado) y limpiar bien los extremos de conexión y volver a soldarlos, previamente "estañarlos" bien, es decir, calentandolos con un soldador de 300W para que tome suficiente temperatura y la unión cobre-estaño/plomo se haga a nivel molecular. 

En varias oportunidades el problema que presentaban los amplis era eso y yo me volvía @_@ bscando componentes en mal estado.

Suerte.


----------



## herfox (Jul 24, 2012)

ummm.. son los RCA??????????? las entradas , no entiendo que son los estraffos

saludos y gracias


----------



## moverar (Jul 24, 2012)

herfox dijo:


> ummm.. son los RCA??????????? las entradas , no entiendo que son los estraffos
> 
> saludos y gracias



RCA = *Ficha o "Jack"* del formato dado por la empresa RCA para la conexión de la fuente o de la salida de audio
Trafo = En dialecto electrónico es la abreviación de *transformador*

Adjunto imágenes para mejor interpretación.


----------



## electro310 (Jul 24, 2012)

Que  tal herfox
seria posible que proporsionaras el modelo o tal vez una foto,por que en algunos Fosgate Punch,el led indica proteccion y no encendido.

saludos


----------



## herfox (Jul 25, 2012)

que tal  electro310

foto por el momento no la tengo pero el modelo que le alcance a ver es PUNCH  500  2, es lo unico que se le alcanzo a ver pues esta un poco viejito, ya revise los 12v que me comentaron y llega los 12 en la corrriente y en el remoto, creo que es el ampli, se me hace raro pues lo unico que hice fue remplazar uno ampli por otro, nimodo lo llevare con algun especialista pero si antes queria saber que podia revisar antes de que me quisieran cobrar de mas

saludos y gracias


----------



## unmonje (Ago 3, 2012)

herfox dijo:


> Hello a todos, soy nuevo en esto
> 
> tengo un amplificador puch de 1000w para bajos *QU*e no suena....lo unico que hice fue re*E*mpla*Z*ar uno *QU*e se descompuso, por cierto tuve que ar*R*eglar las salidas de rca de mi estereo alpine pues al parecer tambien se da*Ñ*aron, conecte el nuevo ampli igual a como estaba el otro pero no suena, cambie los cables de rca nuevos, me podrian decir si tengo que revisar algo mas
> 
> saludos


En 1000watts de potencia, cualquier pavada que hagas mal , puede ser una catastrofe amigo y a los precios de esos chiches, ni los toques,llevalo a reparar y cuando funcionen ponlos de nuevo, asi ahorraras dinero tiempo y mala sangre. Si el anterior se rompio, no fué por nada...Lo debes de haber tenido horas al 100%, nunca los pases del 70%,saludos


----------

